# over stimulated



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

Advice please

just had follow up call from Doc

Having really bad hot flushes and dizzy spells days after 2nd month of 50 clomid.

He's told me to drop to half a tablet next month.
If i've been over stimulated this month does this mean risk of twins ?  

Bex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have you had a scan to see whether you've overstimulated ?  Has your consultant suggested you've overstimmed on the clomid or is he reducing the dose because you've shown previous ovulation on clomid and you're experiencing side effects ?

If you produce 2 dominant follicles and both release eggs then yes, there's a chance of twins....but then you could get twins from a single egg dividing.

Overstimming is slightly different to producing more than one dominant follicle.....overstimming is when you get lots of follicles, your ovaries swell and there's a risk of OHSS.

Perhaps have a word with your consultant about your concerns. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I was going to say the same as Minxy - hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I went for scan and had three dominant eggs (risk of triplets) and they told me to use contraception.  They are talking about putting me on 1/2 tablets too - but they also told me that they want me to loose more weight first, despite the fact I was weighed before being prescribed them in the first place!

Really you dont know until the scan, but if you are having problems and haven't had a full dose this time, it may not be enough to do its stuff this time.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't really know any more,

When he rang me today I just told him how i have been feeling and he said to go to half, he said i might be over stim ? 

This is only my 2nd month and last month i did ov. also was 10 days late so they reckon i could have MC early.

Haven't been offered any scans, all a bit vage really.

Feeling better this pm, less dizzy.

Cheers for ya replies

Bex

Heluerto started clomid, full tablet 50 last tues 26th so this month will be full on, if no pg then half tab


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear you may have suffered an early mc  Thing is, unless they know exactly when you ovulated, clomid can lengthen (or shorten) your cycles......and although many say luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days, that's actually a bit of a myth. Luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal. I ovulate fine every month (naturally, not clomid) on cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so have a longer luteal phase. I have suffered 2 naturally conceived early mc's (as well as 2 through IVF) so I can empathise with you completely but unless you get +ve pg test and/or HCG blood test then really no way of knowing.

I was prescribed 50mg clomid a few years ago...it was to boost things so I released more eggs and had scans and progesterone bloods that indicated released 2 or 3 each cycle....we were told not to ttc if I had over 3 dominant follicles.

Perhaps it would be worth requesting a scan next month to see what's happening.

The symptoms you mention could just be from side effects of the clomid and not actually overstimming (but at least your GP/consultant is taking this into account by reducing your dose). Here's some info re side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Are you seeing GP or a fertility consultant ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers hun

I'm seeing F doc at the clininc, went to my local doc when i was late and wasn't feeling well and he had to look up clomid in a book, so not bothering with him now.

Can i just ask for a scan?

I've always been 27 to 30 days, last month was the only time i've ever been 10 days late.
They have said if i'm late this month they want me to have a blood test
Have day 21 blood test on the 15th, used to hate needles but now they don't bother me.

It seems to me that it's just a questing game.

One thing i will say is that my breast's have got so much bigger this month, feel massive and get in the way, must be up a cup size  
DH is v happy with that.

Bex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Are you having private or NHS treatment ?  Either way I would definitely ask about having a scan.....even if you only have tracking scans for one month it will give them an idea of what's happening ie how may dominant follies, how thick womb lining etc.

If it was your first month on clomid then that could be why your cycle lengthened.....but will never know for sure   Good that they've advised having HCG blood test if you're late again though.

The progesterone released following ovulation can cause your boobs to increase...and cause all sorts of side effects and symptoms...those, plus those from the clomid can be so like AF and like pg there's just no way of knowing what's happening....just to add to the frustration !

Fingers crossed for you this month.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Heluerto said:


> I went for scan and had three dominant eggs (risk of triplets) and they told me to use contraception. They are talking about putting me on 1/2 tablets too - but they also told me that they want me to loose more weight first, despite the fact I was weighed before being prescribed them in the first place!
> 
> Really you dont know until the scan, but if you are having problems and haven't had a full dose this time, it may not be enough to do its stuff this time.


Heluerto

Have you tested yet ? Good luck  

Natasha


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Nat i'm nhs

I'm due to ov this weekend day 14 is sunday, when do they scan you? have i missed it this month.

Have just noticed i have small amount of cm today. all systums go, lots of bms this weekend  

Bex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You get CM all through your cycle....it changes with the varying levels of hormones.  At beginning of cycle it's usually more lotiony/watery and as ovulation approaches, and oestrogen levels rise, it becomes thinner, clearer and stretchier, like raw egg white, hence the name (EWCM).  Following ovulation it would normally be thicker/creamier due to higher levels of progesterone.

Do you always ovulate on cd14 ?  I'd definitely ensure you get in plenty of "fun" from now onwards.  An egg can only survive for around 12-24 hours once released but sperm can live for about 3-5 days so always best to have plenty of sperm ready and waiting in the tube for when egg pops !

They'd normally start the scans from around cd10 onwards so they can see the developing and growing follicle(s) and see how many are dominant...they like them to be minimum of about 18mm before rupturing to ensure that the egg is mature.

If you're on NHS this may be why no scans although still may be worth asking, especially in light of you experiencing some side effects and possibly an early mc/chemical pg

Take  care
Natasha


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It's definitely worth asking for scans even though you're NHS - I am NHS and they have always scanned me when I was on clomid.  Your symptoms don't really sound like overstim - just more like the nasty side effects of clomid!  Good luck xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers so much for your info and advice.

Thank god for this site and you lovely ladies.

I'll ring clinic about scans tmw

Bex


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Heluerto
> 
> Have you tested yet ? Good luck
> 
> Natasha


Not yet - was expecting to AF today (she's not arrived yet) - will test tomorrow am and let you know.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

sending lots of     vibes for you xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Heluerto said:


> ♥ Minxy ♥ said:
> 
> 
> > Heluerto
> ...


the waiting got the better of me but wishing now it hadn't -   Just have to wait for the  to arrive now.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hel,  really sorry to hear you got bfn  

Much love 
Bex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear it was BFN 

However, if AF still not arrived then perhaps leave it a day or so longer and test again....it could just be that you've had late implantation and there needs to be enough HCG hormone for the hpt to detect.  Implantation can happen anywhere between 5-12dpo.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Cheers everyone - no AF yet today, but funny how the bfn test has left me feeling very unpregnant.

Thanks Minxy - a little bit of hope is still out there!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Let's hope af stays away and it is a bfn hun xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Just an update

I was due to ov sun mon but no signs but got ov pain on both sides last week on day 9 10 and temp went up day 12 and has stayed up

Looks like i ov early this month, hope this is a good sign

 to all

Bex


----------

